# 8 thực phẩm khiến các mẹ bị mất sữa khi đang cho con bú



## thuhoai (31/7/18)

*Chế độ ăn uống gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến khả năng tiết sữa và chất lượng sữa của phụ nữ đang cho con bú. Dưới đây sẽ là những thực phẩm gây mất sữa mà các mẹ nên tránh ngay bây giờ.*

*Lá lốt*
Đây là thực phẩm mà phụ nữ đang cho con bú cần tránh xa bởi lá lốt có thành phần gây mất sữa mẹ nhanh chóng. Chính vì vậy, nếu như đang cho con bú, có lẽ mẹ cần phải kiêng một vài món ngon chế biến từ lá lốt như chả lá lốt, ốc chuối đậu nấu lá lốt hay bò cuốn lá lốt… để đảm bảo nguồn sữa cho con.

*Măng*
Măng là loại thực phẩm được nhiều người yêu thích, thế nhưng trong thực phẩm này lại có chứa chất HCN tác dụng không tốt với cơ thể con người. Tuy độc tố có thể dễ dàng hòa tan trong nước va bay hơi ở nhiệt độ cao khi chế biến nhưng các bà bầu không nên ăn măng tươi để tránh nguy cơ mất sữa.



​
*Bắp cải*
Theo Đông Y, bắp cải có tính hàn, làm mát phổi, thanh nhiệt, giải độc... Đồng thời, do bắp cải có tính hàn nên khi sử dụng, nhiều mẹ dễ bị lạnh bụng, đau bụng. Điều này có thể là một trong những nguyên nhân được cho rằng ăn bắp cải bị mất sữa.

*Lá dâu*
Lá dâu là một trong những thực phẩm làm mất sữa mẹ, thường được dùng để cai sữa mẹ cho con. Vì vậy, nếu mẹ nào đang cho con bú thì nhớ tránh xa lá dâu.

*Bạc hà*
Lá bạc hà, tinh dầu bạc hà hay các sản phẩm chế biến từ bạc hà có chứa nhiều thành phần gây ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sữa mẹ. Theo một nghiên cứu, chỉ cần dùng 1 lượng bạc hà nhỏ mỗi ngày cũng gây ra hiện tượng giảm sữa rõ rệt, thậm chí gây mất sữa so với những người không sử dụng. Do vậy, nếu bạn muốn nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ thì nên ngưng sử dụng bạc hà ngay.

*Rau mùi tây*
Rau mùi tây là loại thực phẩm giúp lợi tiểu và có nhiều tác dụng tốt cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, nếu mẹ đang cho con bú và bị ít sữa thì không nên ăn quá nhiều rau mùi tây.



​
*Trà và cà phê*
Đây đều là những loại thức uống có chứa caffeine có thể khiến cơ thể bị mất nước, làm ảnh hưởng tới lượng sữa mẹ được tiết ra, nên các bà bầu không nên sử dụng. Đồng thời, lượng caffein tích tụ trong cơ thể con khiến bé khó chịu và rối loạn giấc ngủ. Vì vậy, mẹ nên hạn chế sở thích uống cà phê của mình.

*Đồ uống kích thích*
Khi cho con bú, các mẹ phải tuyệt đối tránh xa các chất kích thích như bia, rượu bởi nó sẽ làm giảm tiết và ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng nguồn sữa. Đồng thời, các đồ uống có cồn còn làm ức chế quá trình tiết sữa của người mẹ xuống bầu ngực, từ đó dần dần làm giảm tiết sữa của mẹ xuống bầu ngực.

*Thực phẩm cay nóng*
Nếu mẹ ăn nhiều đồ ăn cay nóng, cón bú sữa mẹ có thể bị quấy khóc, thậm chí là bị tiêu chảy và nổi mẩn. Đồng thời có thể gây kích ứng ở trẻ sơ sinh. Đặc biệt, tỏi cũng là một thực phẩm cay và hơn nữa nó còn có thể gây mùi trong sữa khiến bé không muốn bú sữa mẹ.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

